# will it swap to 3d?   (no overclock)



## RSturboS2 (May 10, 2006)

Hi,  im new here,    and im really hoping somebody can clear things up for me.
I recently bought a X1900XTX from ASUS,   but from the start,  i noticed the card temps where a bit high,   so i installed ATItool,   to try the dynamic option for the fan controller.
and i must say,  is works perfectly.
I dont want to overclock this card YET,   so i wont mess with that,  but what i wanna know is,   the speeds that Atitool says in windows are:  499 / 594.      i presume that are 2d speeds?.   But does is swap to 3d mode when playing a game?.

It never asked me,  to have a 2d/3d configuration.   so the only thing i see,  are those lame clock speeds.
I know i can switch 3D-detection on,   but i hear story's that it will lock up in games sometimes.  and i really want to know this first.
Im just worried the clocks always stay at 499 / 594,   no mather what application is running.
any1 who can clear this up for me  
Greetz


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

I would not get to concerned at this stage but to put your mind at rest there are a easy couple of things you can do, hopefully you will have 3D Mark 2003 or 2005?  if not google "futuremark" and download the free version.  If your card temps are high it would suggest that its running at speed or there is a problem!

Run the benchmark as your card is now and record the score.  Next, go to ATI tool and set your Core/Memory at the speeds it should be at stock, If I am guessing right it should be about 650 core and 750 memory?  Then run the test again and check the score.  If there is a sizeable difference there is a problem and we can try to sort that out.

If you go into catalyist Control Centre, if I remember rightly it should have your stock 3D speeds shown under "ATI overdrive", you could also overclock from there to test, in fact try that first as it may answer your question without having to benchmark.  Lastly, what version of ATI tool you using?

Get back to me and let me know how you get on.


----------



## trog100 (May 10, 2006)

ccc detects fullscreen 3D apps.. errr games.. when u close the game it shuts back down to the 2D speed.. its quite a sensible arrangement and does all this on its own without u having to touch it.. 

the thing u have to "activate" is the overdrive thing.. this overclcocks the 3D mode up from its default if u want it to.. there is no guaranteed that the new "overdrive" speed will work.. 

the atitool furry dice thing will not trigger the 3D detect mechanism for example cos its running in a window.. nothing running in a window will trigger it.. it works dont worry about it..

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (May 10, 2006)

Change of Avitar Trog? Nice....kinda green tho


----------



## RSturboS2 (May 11, 2006)

Hey guys,  thanxs for al the replies,   im at work now,  so i can't test things out,  but tonight i will.
im running on version 0.25 , and I have 3dmark05,    my score is 9899,    but that 1 is measuered before i had atitool. 
Tonight im going to test 3dmark05 again,   with atitiool on, and see if the score's stay the same,   if there's a big differnce in scores,   i know atitool is downclocking my card.
and @ Tatty one,     if i set the speeds to its default 3d ,   lets say 650 /750   do i have to change Vcore and such?
if atitool isn't swapping to 3d mode.
Greetz


----------



## trog100 (May 11, 2006)

"Change of Avitar Trog? Nice....kinda green tho.."

u can see it.. ????

i cant.. i thought it would show up in posts.. have i got something switched off i shouldnt have.. he he he

someone made the little bugger for me a while back i forgot i had him.. mean looking dude aint he.. he he he

trog


----------



## Tatty_One (May 11, 2006)

RSturboS2 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,  thanxs for al the replies,   im at work now,  so i can't test things out,  but tonight i will.
> im running on version 0.25 , and I have 3dmark05,    my score is 9899,    but that 1 is measuered before i had atitool.
> Tonight im going to test 3dmark05 again,   with atitiool on, and see if the score's stay the same,   if there's a big differnce in scores,   i know atitool is downclocking my card.
> and @ Tatty one,     if i set the speeds to its default 3d ,   lets say 650 /750   do i have to change Vcore and such?
> ...


 
Thats a good score, and No, no need to change volts the card at the levels you are working with is just fine at stock volts, that comes later with some heavy cooling and extreme overcloking!


----------



## bigboi86 (May 11, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> "Change of Avitar Trog? Nice....kinda green tho.."
> 
> u can see it.. ????
> 
> ...



Yeah, go into your control panel and change the avatar options.


----------



## RSturboS2 (May 11, 2006)

Well,  ive tested 3dmark05 with atitool on,  and there is really no difference what so ever,   so im guessing it swaps to 3d mode.    .
thanxs for the replies.
Maybe you guys can help me with my next question,  but i will post that 1 in the overclocking section.

Greetz


----------

